# American Idol



## danman1965 (May 5, 2009)

if someone on the east coast is going to watch the show, could they immediately post who the winner is so i don't have to stay up and watch it? im on the west coast and don't want to stay up that late!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Kris Allen won.
ARRRRRGGGG!
I WANTED ADAM TO WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danman1965 (May 5, 2009)

thanks for the disappointing news  i didn't know of a single person in town who was going for kris, and the show always favored adam.. that sucks. what a waste of a whole season worth of watching!


----------



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

I am absolutely THRILLED that Kris won! I wish it had been Danny, but I liked Kris too! I really did not like Adam. Yay Kris!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I never watched AI until the finale tonight.
I loved kris's song at the end- I wanted adam to win, even though he tried way too hard to overpower everyone while singing


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Adam singing with KISS was amazing! He fit right in.
Adam can out sing Kris anyday of the week. I think he definitely deserved to win.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

I was totally supriseed Kris one and I was happy that he did. I do like Adam, but Kris was the underdog. I thought for sure Danny was going to be the winner in the beginning, boy was I wrong


----------

